# Beach or pier spot near big lagoon park



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife and i are coming to stay at big lagoon park the weekend on the 22nd was wondering where is a good place to wet a hook looking for a place to relax and catch a few fish any help would be great thanks phillip


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Take the short ride out to Perdido Key for surf fishing. Time's right for pompano and whiting. Stop by the tackle store in the Winn Dixie shopping center just west of the Big Lagoon gate and they will hook you up with specifics of bait, gear, etc., or better yet, if heading to town for any reason, stop by Outcast on Barrancas Ave. PLENTY of good advice and anything else (fishing) that you'd need.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

My wife and I camped there a few years back and I had some good luck fishing the bank just east of the boat ramp I caughta 40+ inch red fishusing live pinfish. good luck


----------

